# IBS



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

I see a lot of people are also suffering from IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)

I have been suffering from IBS all my life. Also the other way around a lot of people suffering from IBS are suffering from anxiety / depression.

is there a connection?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

a lot of people have shoes too. but that doesn't mean it connects to DP.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

anarkii said:


> I see a lot of people are also suffering from IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)
> 
> I have been suffering from IBS all my life. Also the other way around a lot of people suffering from IBS are suffering from anxiety / depression.
> 
> ...


Actually, there are doctors studying this connection - 'mucosal immunology and its relationship to systemic health problems including neurodevelopmental and psychological health'.

Did you know there are more neurotransmitters in the gut than in the brain?

Also, from the standpoint of _Stress Physiology_, chronic stress (the sum from all sources combined) is often the trigger for depression, anxiety, schizophrenia, DP, etc&#8230; The proverbial straw-that-breaks-the-camels-back.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

anarkii said:


> I see a lot of people are also suffering from IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)
> 
> I have been suffering from IBS all my life. Also the other way around a lot of people suffering from IBS are suffering from anxiety / depression.
> 
> ...


I have had IBS since puberty, and my worst symptom is strong bloating which even puts pressure on my diaphragm and hinders my breathing. I have looked into it quite a bit and it seems that there definitely might be a link, which is being researched intensely at the moment. There are a few possibilities that could explain it.
One view is that in people with anxiety disorders the sympathetic nerve system is overactive which interferes with the functions of the digestive tract, which are regulated by the parasympathic nerve system. Both systems antgonize each other, so when sympathetic nerves are active all time, digestive functions suffer. This sounds very reasonable but doesn't explain everything. 
Another view is that (possibly genetic ) differences in the nerve system of a subgroup of people cause several vulnerabilities which often are expressed at the same time. There might also be a link with a condition called Mitral Valve Prolaps where a valve in the heart is a bit leaky.
It is not dangerous, and often asymptomatic, but can also cause minor symptoms like the skipping a beat once in à while. (I have both IBS and MVP with regular skips). 
Recently there is also interest in the possibility that IBS might be a low level inflammation that causes chemicals in the brain to deregulate particular 
Neurotransmitters, like serotonin and in this way makes people anxiety prone. A two way influence could also be possible. I tried to explain this in my other post about psycho-neuro-immunology (hope from new scientific focus). Overactive bladder is another possibly related syndrome.
Ofcourse it is rare for someone to get all of these at the same time, but statistical data suggest that there is a link, and it is most strong for anxiety and IBS.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> a lot of people have shoes too. but that doesn't mean it connects to DP.


A recent research study showed that people who regularly wear shoes, have a small but definite chance to develop Depersonalization Disorder
They might also run a risk of winning the lottery. It was noted during double blind placebo controlled trials with the research chemical H2O that a statisticaly relevant majority of participants prefered the latter option.


----------



## Violet Nyx (Dec 19, 2013)

Actually a bad trip on acid and then on mushrooms is what started a dibilitating gastric condition that is constipation intolerances to any food extreme pain and bloating with everything I eat even the okay stuff and I even get pain and a lot of fatigue it's worse than the dp dr that I guess is there. It's so extremely reactive that I've been hospitalized four to five times and can't work because of the constant pain and pressure I have frequent urination. I am on a lot of medication but I am treatment resistant and my doctor says I am on more laxitives than an elderly with this problem. I am 22 female. I'm on my way for dissability unfortunately. This condition takes all my time and energy. I am on probiotics fiber pills bacteria management suppliments, GABA, NAC, vitamin b sublingual mix mostly 12, linzess for pooping, miralax for pooping, enemas EVERY DAY, digestion aid with acids to help belly, adivan , enzymes, I can't eat bread or grains even gluten free, corn, sugar, soda, additives, eggs only occasional, milk, dairy, fillers, peanuts or many nuts at all almonds occasional, even so my belly puffs so bad with pain. Hard to believe that the food on the not to eat list could make me feel even worse. My tract is damaged and just doesnt know how to operate leaking food particles into my blood stream which is why im so intolerant so everything i do eat has to be in small amounts if not liquidized and rotated. It reacts completely too my mind and what was left of it after a drvestatong mushroom trip. Mentally I'm so much better but my focus is so bad and I get stuck in mind loops unable to break free. It was like if the bad trip that gave me ego loss wasn't enough I have had this terrible condition since it happened never had any issue before always had very thin waste due to good digestion of the shit I used to eat. I don't really know what to do I am doing so much and it's barely manageable... There's a huge gut connection. I know for me it was the trip that started this but I can't go back in time. As depressed as being very I'll makes me feel I've learned a lot and a better person in some ways too. I know gut/ IBS is usually anxiety related but it seems and feels like its past a threshold that I can't channel or reach even with herbs like valarian and my adivan. I'm sure there are drugs for nervous system like recently I heard about narcan but I am the type of person to not jump on every quick fix I hear about since that's what got me here. If any one knowws about any drugs suppliments or techniques or advice I am open to receiving them. As my doctor says I am on the path if not there already to be laxative dependant all my life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

anarkii said:


> I see a lot of people are also suffering from IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)
> 
> I have been suffering from IBS all my life. Also the other way around a lot of people suffering from IBS are suffering from anxiety / depression.
> 
> ...


Absolutely there's a connection. I can't member what emotion your stomach holds. Is it anger? Or fear? Maybe both? Others?

People who have IBS.. your stomach is telling you something.

PS: I just googled it.. 'Stress is felt in the stomach and intestines first.'


----------



## Violet Nyx (Dec 19, 2013)

Also post bad trip I had psychosis that was questionable if I'd come back from and had panic attacks horrible panic that took me to the hospital my heart rate was crazy and it was like these evil mind spins kept sending me through my mind with nothing to fall on I was falling into darkness occasionally falling on cliffs and edges to go back into this huge crater. But it's amazing the progress mentally and no visuals very rarely and it's not noticeable.


----------

